# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  ~ A book or a novel~

## Hijab

What book/novel are you reading rightnow or theese days (if any)? Or What was the best novel you think you have ever read? Discuss...
I am reading Cry No More by Linda Howard such a good book i think everyone should read it!  :Smile:  But my all time favorite novel would have to be A walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks...it actually made me cry :blush:

----------


## Majid

All time best seller ""umroo Ayar aur Samri jadoogar ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hijab

who's it by?

----------


## Ash

had hai majid  :Big Grin: ..

hmm.. nice topic hijab.. umm well main tu mostly urdu novels parhti hoon.. not mostly infact parhti hi urdu hoon.. ajj kal jo novel parh rahi hoon.. 'DIl diya Dehleez' by Rifat siraj.. i m sure app ko maloom bhi nahi ho ga  :Big Grin: ... anywayz yeh novel main pehlay 3 dafa parh chuki hoon.. per ajj kal phir se parh rahi hoon.. all time fav hai mera yeh novel...  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

Asho intnay shauq se ager tum maths ko course book 3 dafa parti to aaj maths tumhara favourite course na hota  :Stick Out Tongue:  had hai novel 3-3 dafa parti ho :Frown;

btw apun ko nahi shauq novels parhnay ka infact time bhi nahi hai academic novels hi bahot hain  :Big Grin: 

baaqi afridi waalay novels bahot parhay hain bachpan mein  :Big Grin:  tabhi to asho ki tarah maths mera favourite subject hai :P

----------


## xeon

Yeah same here woh konsee story thee Ameer Hamza walee jis main Umro Ayyar bhi tha wohi perha tha shoq sai ya Inspector Jamshed wale perhe the

----------


## Ash

zimmi bhai :frown; gimme a break  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur woh novel tu ufffff main 10 dafa bhi aur parh loon tu kam hai :s

----------


## Hijab

i never really read a huge novel in urdu but i ocassionaly read those short stories they have in those urdu magazines and i just started reading this one novel called HIJAAB WAALI by abidi karim so far i like it the story line is pretty good

----------


## xeon

haan Taimoor bhai ka novel na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

i c hijab.. per main tu just novels hi parhti hoon.. dijest kafi kam.. per jab pak main thi tu parhti thi.. sighs...

aur zee bhai.. bhai hoon gey app ke woh :@ hehehe  :Stick Out Tongue:  haan unhi ka hai woh novel :blush:

----------


## zeeast

well.....
i don't like novels....
and i do read some other stuff.....
i have just completed a book "Why Nations Go in to War."
it is really a intersting one.... :Smile:

----------


## Hijab

Ash: i haven't read any novels cuz i can't find any where i live :duno; the only stuff i can find here are the short stories in magazines or like digests u said. 
Zeeast: was it a non-fiction? i like reading fictional stuff, i fall asleep reading non-fiction books most of the time :mrgreen:

----------


## Zaheer

ASh maths k naam per gimme break :frown;

tumhaaray novels ki supply kaatni parhay gi :P

----------


## Ghazel

> Ash: i haven't read any novels cuz i can't find any where i live :duno; the only stuff i can find here are the short stories in magazines or like digests u said. 
> Zeeast: was it a non-fiction? i like reading fictional stuff, i fall asleep reading non-fiction books most of the time :mrgreen:


Hijab where u live?which state in usa.mostly big states u can find novels in pakistani or indian book shops..

----------


## zeeast

> Ash: i haven't read any novels cuz i can't find any where i live :duno; the only stuff i can find here are the short stories in magazines or like digests u said. 
> Zeeast: was it a non-fiction? i like reading fictional stuff, i fall asleep reading non-fiction books most of the time :mrgreen:


yess it is...  :Big Grin:  

it all about your own interest.....i do like such books.... :Smile:

----------


## Hijab

> Originally Posted by Hijab @ Thu May 19, 2005 1:11 pm
> 
> Ash: i haven't read any novels cuz i can't find any where i live :duno; the only stuff i can find here are the short stories in magazines or like digests u said. 
> Zeeast: was it a non-fiction? i like reading fictional stuff, i fall asleep reading non-fiction books most of the time :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Hijab where u live?which state in usa.mostly big states u can find novels in pakistani or indian book shops..


i live in kc there are only a coupla indian/paki stores here and they don't have any so yeah i could ask em to order some for me but i dont know of any good urdu novels????

----------


## Endurer

God i'm reading romeo-juliet again :s

----------


## Ash

@hijab.. ab app kabhi yeh thread deekhien.. tu mujh se pooch lijieye ga.. main novels bata doon gi.. per woh 500 pages long hoon gey novels :s

----------


## Majid

> haan Taimoor bhai ka novel na


Ye taimor bhai writer hain ya per koi novel ka character ^o)

----------


## Ash

Bhai woh app logoo ke hain :frown;

btw woh aik novel ke HERO hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jugnoh

" if tomorrow comes "  by sidney sheldon

----------

